# you pyranha in gore on river left 9/14/08



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

whoever lost their boat that looks like a yellow s6 or s6f. 

The boat is on the high up on the shore river left just past gore rapid about even with scissors. per 9/14/08

hope everybody is okay.

-rg


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

what's happening with that boat? I've heard that it's been there for some time. With all due respect as I don't know the circumstance of the abandonment, if it's your boat, it's time to get it out. I'm willing to lend a hand if need be.
Joe


----------



## david23 (Oct 24, 2003)

Just so you know, that S6 was still sitting there as of yesterday, 9/27. 

I'm really curious about the story behind this, as well as the plan to get it out. Good luck to you!


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

JCKeck1 said:


> what's happening with that boat? I've heard that it's been there for some time. With all due respect as I don't know the circumstance of the abandonment, if it's your boat, it's time to get it out. I'm willing to lend a hand if need be.
> Joe


I must agree with you Joe, it's time for that boat to go.

I'm the first to respect the boater's creed not to steal gear, but there has got to be a statute of limitations. Kind've like a salvage craft in the sea, eventually it's free game.... or litter.


----------



## david23 (Oct 24, 2003)

It's got to be a bit of a logistical challenge to get it out and not trespass. Maybe someone could hitch a ride with a commercial trip (if they're still running?).


----------



## mbannister (May 19, 2006)

Damn, that things been there for a while. Forunetly I know rafters, or I guess I could swim/walk there. Though paddling an s6 out would be an exercise in stern squirts and rolling. Hope the original party's alright.

Mike


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

S6 is the best Gore boat out there anyways. Maybe I'll go get it this week....


----------



## lifezgood (Apr 18, 2008)

A few of us were down in a raft today and brought it out. There is no name or contact info in it. If anyone learns who the owner is just have them contact me. Thanks!


----------



## elwood (Apr 18, 2005)

I was there the day this happened. Around the 4th week of August I think?? Two guys, I think from Denver. The one guy forgot his pfd and I loaned him one at the put in. They put in before our group but we caught up with them at scissors where one guy had swam and lost his paddle. His buddy joined our group while the other guy hiked out. When I spoke with him at the take out he said he planned to come get the boat the following weekend. I guess he just got busy or something. The other guy left his knife in my PFD. I posted about it but he never contacted me. Not sure whats up with those dudes.


----------

